# Ejari registration. which is faster - typing centre or online?



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Do the typing centres do theirs online also?

(bit of a stupid question!)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As far as I know, tenants cannot do this online. The typing centres literally take minutes to do it.


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> As far as I know, tenants cannot do this online. The typing centres literally take minutes to do it.


Yeah you can, I don't have the link at the moment, but you login and do it. Also takes minutes and you get your ejari document within 6 hrs! Is that how long it takes at the typing centres also?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It takes about 15 minutes at a typing centre.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

ejari my rent has been doubled ..**U(*(*(*


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> It takes about 15 minutes at a typing centre.


Thanks, will head there at 7am sharp tomorrow morning!


----------

